# Planetside 2 - wenig FPS



## Marcimoto (23. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich habe neuerdings Planetside 2, welches ich gerade eben mal angezockt habe.
Die Grafikeinstellungen habe ich alle auf Max gestellt, sollte bei meiner Hardware auch nicht das Problem darstellen.
Was allerdings eins ist, dass die Auslastung der GPU gerade mal bei 50% liegt, auch keine der CPU Kerne ist im Ansatz voll ausgelastet
und trotzdem habe ich in Gefechten schwankene fps im Bereich von 35-50, teilweise dann halt auch die gelockten 60fps, welche ich
gerne dauerhaft hätte. So macht das nämlich keinen Spaß.

Ich habe schonmal Vsync und Smoothness an und aus gestellt und starte Planetside als Administrator. 
Abhilfe hat das aber nicht geschafft.
Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegt? 

MfG, 
Marcel


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Dezember 2014)

Diese Drops sind im Kampfgetümmel normal und Engine-Bedingt. Hab das selbe Problem mit meinem Xeon + R9 280X. Da können wir nur hoffen, dass ein Patch zur Optimierung kommt 
Das Spiel hängt übrigens auch ziemlich an der Bandbreite der Festplatte, wehsalb man vielleicht versuchen könnte, das Spiel auf einer SSD zu installieren


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Hardware?


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Hardware?



Seine Sig:
CPU Intel Core i5 750@3,80GHz | Graka Asus GTX 780 DCII @ 1241MHz | 8GB DDR3 Ram | MB ASRock P55 DE3 | NT Be Quiet E10 500W | Monitor 23,6" FullHD


----------



## Jeretxxo (23. Dezember 2014)

Also das ist doch schon deutlich besser geworden, die ersten Monate war bei großen Schlachten regelmäßig Diashow und zum Teil auch Disconnects angesagt, da klingen 35 FPS angesichts der lahmen CPU doch schon sehr "fluffig" im Vergleich. 

Was heißt überhaupt die CPU ist "nichtmal im Ansatz augelastet", gibts dafür auch genauere Zahlen / Prozente?


----------



## Stueppi (23. Dezember 2014)

Deine geringen fps sind in Planetside 2 normal. Du musst dir vorstellen (wobei, du siehst es ja ingame) 100+vs100+ treffen, samt Fahrzeugen aufeinander und zerballern sich. Das muss alles berrechnet und dargestellt werden. Das ist verdammt CPU lastig, auch wenn die nicht zu 100% ausgelastet wird. Stichwort Overhead (das heißt das nur ein Thread stärker als die anderen belastet wird und somit bremst. Der Taskmanager zeigt aber keine 100%ige auslastung an).

Jetzt musst du also deine CPU entlasten. Das geht am besten mit Schatten aus, Teilchen max auf hoch (nicht Ultra) und weitsicht reichen 2000, 1000 wenn du nie fliegst weil dann brauchst du nicht mehr. Mit Bewegungsunschärfe, Umgebungsverdeckung und Nebelschatten kann man rumtesten, ich würds auslassen. Smoothing fixt auf 60fps und hilft ein wenig bei weniger fps und vsync ist der Teufel (wie in jedem Shooter).

Ich habe auch einen i5 @4ghz (Hasswell) und habe die selben probleme. Nach dem OMFG Patch lief es besser, aber mittlerweile hat sich das wieder verschlechtert und ich spiel es auch nciht mehr, also keine ahnung wie es im moment so läuft.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Seine Sig:
> CPU Intel Core i5 750@3,80GHz | Graka Asus GTX 780 DCII @ 1241MHz | 8GB DDR3 Ram | MB ASRock P55 DE3 | NT Be Quiet E10 500W | Monitor 23,6" FullHD


Sieht man in Tapatalk leider nicht 
Ich würde auf die cpu tippen, bei mir mit meinem 4790k und meiner 7870 droppen die Fps nämlich nicht annähernd so wie bei ihm, und die Grafikkarte ist ja schwächer.


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Dezember 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen i5 @4ghz (Hasswell) und habe die selben probleme. Nach dem OMFG Patch lief es besser, aber mittlerweile hat sich das wieder verschlechtert und ich spiel es auch nciht mehr, also keine ahnung wie es im moment so läuft.



Läuft eigentlich im Vergleich zu vor ein paar Monaten richtig flüssig, aber eben noch mit Drops in großen Matches


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die Auslastung aller Kerne per Afterburner OSD mitverfolgt. Über 70% ist mir nichts untergekommen. 
Morgen habe ich mehr Zeit das weiter auszutesten. 
Die entsprechenden Einstellungen runterzustellen, werde ich auch ausprobieren. 
Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass die CPU bremst, nur konnte ich das bisher nicht feststellen. 
Ich werde morgen zur Not mal mitloggen und dann sehen was bei rauskommt.

Wenn man sich aber mal die vergleichsweise miese Optik gibt, finde ich das schon enttäuschend. 
BF3 z.B. kann ich auf ner 64er map ohne jegliche CPU seitige drops spielen.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Optik hat aber leider nichts mit der CPU zu tun. Die cpu berechnet nur die Gegner, und die sind in Ps2 nunmal in größerer Anzahl vorhanden als in BF.


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Dezember 2014)

Ja schon klar, aber ich meine nur das Endergebnis. 
Mittelmäßige Optik mit mittelmäßiger Performance liefert nicht unbedingt den besten Gesamteindruck. 

Und wie es scheint ist die Performance ja allgemein noch nicht sehr effizient, wenn das gleiche bei einem auf 4GHz getakteten Haswell besteht. 
Profitiert PS2 eigentlich von mehr als 4 Kernen?


----------



## Stueppi (23. Dezember 2014)

WoW sieht auch schlechter aus und braucht viel mehr CPU Power. Bei PS2 sieht das nicht anders aus.
Da treffen locker mal 100+ vs100+ aufeinander (hab ich ja schon mal gesagt) mit Fahrzeugen und Fliegern und viele zu fuß unterwegs. Jeder von denen muss berrechnet werden, die Modelle, das Licht, die Schatten, Partikel, Schüsse und das alles ist auch noch dynamisch. Das frisst schon eine menge CPU Power bevor die Grafikkarte mal ran darf und weil die CPU nicht hinterher kommt hast du auch nur 50% Grafikauslastung. Dabei intressiert sich das Spiel und dein System auch nicht dafür ob deine CPU Kerne jetzt 70%Last, oder 100%Last haben, wenn nicht mehr geht, geht halt nicht mehr.
Die einzigen möglichkeiten sind dabei halt die CPU zu entlasten indem man entsprechende Einstellungen macht, oder CPU OC. Wobei OC alleine nicht hilft bei dem Spiel. Es ist halt wirklich gigantisch und ich weiß auch nciht wie die das @1080p@60fps auf die PS4 bringen wollen.


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Dezember 2014)

Die eine Aussage beißt sich doch aber. 
Klar ist es extrem anspruchsvoll für die CPU, aber wenn kein einziger Kern zu 100% ausgelastet ist, wird die volle Power doch gar nicht erst abgerufen. Das kann ja auch nicht sein, außer die Engine läuft schon am Limit, aber andere mit beispielsweise einem 4770k haben ja nicht die Probleme wie ich. 
Und wie soll bei mir ein cpu Limit bestehen wenn die CPU nicht am Limit läuft? 
You know what I mean?


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2014)

Du hast ja nicht nur die Integer sondern auch andere Bottlenecks, schlimmer als in irgendner Behörde 
Da wären die Caches, Gleitkommaeinheiten und das ganze Zeug. Da hab ich mit meinem FX ja auch in anderen Spielen zu kämpfen 
Halt dich mal an die empfohlenen Einstellungen und belohn deine Augen mit nem 1,25 Render-Quality (Downsampling) in der Userconfig ;D


----------



## Stueppi (24. Dezember 2014)

MarCy schrieb:


> Die eine Aussage beißt sich doch aber.
> Klar ist es extrem anspruchsvoll für die CPU, aber wenn kein einziger Kern zu 100% ausgelastet ist, wird die volle Power doch gar nicht erst abgerufen. Das kann ja auch nicht sein, außer die Engine läuft schon am Limit, aber andere mit beispielsweise einem 4770k haben ja nicht die Probleme wie ich.
> Und wie soll bei mir ein cpu Limit bestehen wenn die CPU nicht am Limit läuft?
> You know what I mean?



Du hast ja nur 2 Komponenten die als Bremse wirklich in Frage kommen können. Die Festplatte wird es eher nicht sein, egal ob SSD oder HDD, beides funktioniert. Dein Ram, wann hat RAM das letzte mal ein Spiel ausgebremst und ich meine nicht die menge. Ein Mainboard kann nicht bremsen und ein Netzteil versorgt bloß alles mit Strom.

Also nur Grafikkarte oder CPU und da die Grafikkarte nur bei 50% werkelt, kann nur noch die CPU schuld sein.
Ich habe hier schon so oft gelesen "schlechte fps trotz super System" "wenig fps, GraKa aber nicht ausgelastet" und die Erklärungsversuche "CPU aber nicht bei 100%" und am ende war die CPU trotzdem einfach der Flaschenhals.

Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache das Planetside 2 einfach ein CPU Fresser ist. Wenn ich auf Ultra keine stabilen 60 fps hinbekomme (große schlachten), dann du schon mal garnicht.

Ich habe dir gesagt wie du dem entgegenwirken kannst, zu behaupten das die CPU garnicht schuld sein kann wegen 70% bringt dir auch keinen Leistungsschub. Wenn du nicht mehr FPS bekommen kannst, nimm dir die freie Leistung und stecke sie in Qualität.
Du hast ne gtx780, dann kannst du auch DSR oder normales Downsampling benutzen (Treiber AA Modi wollen nicht so richtig).

Bevor ich es vergesse, sobald die Grafikkarte bei unter 90% Last liegt, bremst etwas und für gewöhnlich ist es die CPU.


----------



## Hawkins (30. Dezember 2014)

PS2 ist extrem CPU- hungrig.

Ich spiel es selbst seit release on/off. Bis vor kurzem noch auf nem i7 930 mit ner Geforce 660Ti, da hatte ich in Medium Settings in Massenschlachten um die 30 FPS.
Jetzt mit dem 4790k und ner Geforce 970 auf Ultra mit allem maxed brechen die FPS auch auf 45 ein in großen Fights.


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

Habe den i7 4770k auf 4ghz und bei mir kommt in Planetside 2 auch ständig die Anzeige, dass meine CPU zu langsam ist... recht verwirrend, obwohl ich nur eine R9 280x habe.


----------

